# trapper_2



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

this is not the person most of you guys no as trapper_2 this is his grandson i am notifying you guys since most of his posts were here that trapper_2 has passed away but i will continue to use his account on this site i have no were near the experience he did but have trapped with him since i was old enough to remember so hi everyone only reason i wanted to post this is so you all dont get confused since im sure he offered alot of advice to everyone and i will prolly not be doing that all so much as all i no about trapping he taught me


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear that. My sympathy goes out to your family.

Smitty


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

sorry to hear that


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm soory for your loss. My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

thanks for the support guys this trapping season just wont be the same around here without him at the trapping meet last week i bet i had 10 people ask me why he wasnt there everyone liked how he wouldnt trap the way everyone else did if anybody here noes how we trap most of our coyotes you no what i mean but i plan on running the mink line that he already had planned out for this season since mink were always his favorite


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

He'll still be with you in spirit along every step of the line. Once season starts, you'll realize what I mean.

Smitty


----------

